# Where to CHECK DATAONE USAGE..... ?????



## jal_desai (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello ppl... i recently got my bsnl broadband with HOME 500 plan... i have paid Rs. 5000 inadvance for 1 YEAR.... so now when i check for usage on www.data.bsnl.in ... it always shows tht "NO UNBILLED USAGE" for any month.... i want to know how much MBs i have downloaded.... coz i need to keep a check not to exceed 2.5 GBs.... but i am not able to check my USED MBs..... Now how and where to check it??????

Help guys...


----------



## sushantsaurabh (Mar 12, 2008)

I Think U Should Check - Dataone.in


----------



## jal_desai (Mar 12, 2008)

sushantsaurabh said:


> I Think U Should Check - Dataone.in



no man its linking to the same website i told before...


----------



## thetopcyborg (Mar 12, 2008)

*sancharnet.in/dataoneredirect.htm


check if this works or not...
in case it doesnt work, call up the BSNL guys n ask em(consider urself very lucky if they pick up the fone)


----------



## Rahim (Mar 12, 2008)

^Maybe use this *10.240.144.195/


----------



## jal_desai (Mar 12, 2008)

thetopcyborg said:


> *sancharnet.in/dataoneredirect.htm
> 
> 
> check if this works or not...
> in case it doesnt work, call up the BSNL guys n ask em(consider urself very lucky if they pick up the fone)



redirects to the same page... f**k bsnl!



rahimveron said:


> ^Maybe use this *10.240.144.195/



IE and Opera crawls on tht one....


----------



## gcbeldar (Mar 12, 2008)

I am use to check before 2 months back, bsnl site is working fine, now after visiting to bsnl office they give me new id & with old password, that is also not working, pls updated this tread.


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 12, 2008)

go for this tool provided from www.shaplus.com

*shaplus.com/dataone/index.htm

it will get you all data from bsnl sites...

Paarth.


----------



## jal_desai (Mar 13, 2008)

parthbarot said:


> go for this tool provided from www.shaplus.com
> 
> *shaplus.com/dataone/index.htm
> 
> ...



hey man tht was cool... but one more question... in the USERNAME field do i have to write the portal id or my @dataone.in id?????


----------



## 100.dx (Mar 13, 2008)

heya 
i m also a user of dataone broadband plan h250 startup plan...
when i login to check same messege shows first 2-3 days of the month..
but it counts contnios.. and will show after some days dude.....

if u give me a fovor dos not use 20-40 per day before it shows ur usage...


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 13, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> hey man tht was cool... but one more question... in the USERNAME field do i have to write the portal id or my @dataone.in id?????



You have to use your router login..through which you are connecting to internet... got it? 

it will show detailed usage....you can also select plan as well...

Paarth.


----------



## gcbeldar (Mar 13, 2008)

*bbservice.bsnl.in/

I checked at above link, with new Admin ID & old password, Admin Id got from bsnl office.


----------

